# 3dk



## alan88 (Dec 13, 2009)

I have just discovered a wonderful new range of card kits. I know what you will be thinking but it's true! They are as detailed as any kit I have seen and they are half the price!

They have a range of o gauge and Ho kits available. I ordered the british o gauge medium brick station at was delighted with it. Very easy to construct and came with lots of extras! Put it on my layout and have decided that I need to replace all my buildings now (they just don't look real anymore!)

Check out this article on Squidoo about their products. http://www.squidoo.com/3DK

They have their own website at http://www.3dk.org.uk Lots of great photos and price lists.

Would love to hear from anyone else who has heard of these kits and what they think?

Alan


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice looking kits. I have not seen any in person, so can't tell you anything about them but I am going to check them out more. 
Thanks for sharing.
Another bookmark to add to the thousands I have. 



Do you know you double posted this?

Edit..........

I just saw that you triple posted now.
Do you have stock in this company?:laugh:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

big ed said:


> Do you know you double posted this?
> 
> Edit..........
> 
> ...


ummmm...spam maybe? Those are his only posts...


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Welcome Alan... I ask that you please do not cross post the same thread in multiple forums as it just leads to discussions repeating themselves... Since this applies to multiple scales I have also moved it to the General Discussion forum...

Maybe you could post up some pictures of the kit you built


----------



## alan88 (Dec 13, 2009)

Oops. Thought I had to send it to the different sections. Never done a forum before. New computer and all. I will take some pictures and post them as soon as possible.

Unfortunately I don't have stock in the company, if I did they might have given me a discount.:laugh:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

It's okay, Alan. I get excited about something I run across and start using it to respond to previous posts...then tankist points out I'm responding to something three years old. *L* Relax and have fun with us, and thanks for sharing.


----------

